# CD-RW not detected as a writer by cdrecord [solved]

## saintdev

I'm trying to burn using K3B, and getting a strange error. This drive used to burn just fine, but now I get the following when I try to burn:

 *Quote:*   

> System
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> K3b Version: 0.12.14
> ...

 

Anyone have any ideas, the only thing similar I've found was when people were trying to burn using 2.6.8. I haven't used K3B in a while, but the last time I used it worked. This is after several upgrades of K3B/cdrecord.

----------

## davidgurvich

I haven't used k3b for some time.  I stopped when the only way to avoid turning a blank cd into a coaster was to burn it as root.  I haven't had any trouble using cdrecord from the command line.  No coasters yet.

----------

## saintdev

Well I get the same output from cdrecord on the command line as K3B gets from running the command itself...

----------

## saintdev

Sorry to bump, but I would really like to get this working. Otherwise I have to switch out my harddrives and boot *gasp* Windows just to burn a CD.

----------

## Sleipnir

Have you tried to burn the CD as root as mentioned by davidgurvich?

If this works you can try to add your normal user to the (IIRC) cdrecord group.

----------

## saintdev

 *Sleipnir wrote:*   

> Have you tried to burn the CD as root as mentioned by davidgurvich?

 

I hadn't until now, but I still get the same thing even as root.

 *Sleipnir wrote:*   

> If this works you can try to add your normal user to the (IIRC) cdrecord group.

 

My user is all ready part of the proper group.

 *Quote:*   

> $ ls -l /dev/hdc /usr/bin/cdrdao /usr/bin/cdrecord
> 
> brw-rw---- 1 root burning  22, 0 Mar 15 16:11 /dev/hdc
> 
> -rws--x--- 1 root burning 691811 Jan  1 15:54 /usr/bin/cdrdao
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ groups
> 
> disk wheel audio cdrom video apache usb users portage music stats qemu burning

 

----------

## Sleipnir

From your posted error message:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/bin/cdrecord: Drive does not support TAO recording. 
> 
> /usr/bin/cdrecord: Illegal write mode for this drive. 
> ...

 

Have you tried to skip the -tao flag and use

```

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hdc speed=24 driveropts=burnfree -eject -data /tmp/kde-nate/k3b_image.iso 

```

instead?

----------

## saintdev

Yes I have. cdrecord still automatically selects TAO mode if you use the above.

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/cdrecord: No write mode specified.
> 
> /usr/bin/cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.
> 
> /usr/bin/cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.
> ...

 

With -dao:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/cdrecord: Drive does not support SAO recording.
> 
> /usr/bin/cdrecord: Illegal write mode for this drive.
> 
> 

 

Yes that is correct, it does say SAO when you use -dao  :Razz: 

With -sao:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/cdrecord: Drive does not support SAO recording.
> 
> /usr/bin/cdrecord: Illegal write mode for this drive.
> 
> 

 

With -raw:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/cdrecord: Drive does not support RAW recording.
> 
> /usr/bin/cdrecord: Illegal write mode for this drive.
> 
> 

 

----------

## vipernicus

Try loading k3bsetup, it sets permissions for this kind of thing.

----------

## saintdev

 *vipernicus wrote:*   

> Try loading k3bsetup, it sets permissions for this kind of thing.

 

Allready done. Both with and without a seperate burning group. All the permissions are correct.

----------

## davidgurvich

What is the result of -scanbus ? Is your drive correctly detected?

For my drive I have to add the -dev=ATAPI for proper detection and use.

----------

## saintdev

 *davidgurvich wrote:*   

> What is the result of -scanbus ? Is your drive correctly detected?
> 
> For my drive I have to add the -dev=ATAPI for proper detection and use.

 

 *Quote:*   

> # cdrecord -scanbus
> 
> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 JÃ¶rg Schilling
> 
> cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1.0
> ...

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> # cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI
> 
> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 JÃ¶rg Schilling
> 
> cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1.0
> ...

 

and if I try to record using dev=ATAPI instead of dev=/dev/hdc

 *Quote:*   

> $ cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=ATAPI -tao speed=24 driveropts=burnfree -eject -data test.iso
> 
> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 JÃ¶rg Schilling
> 
> cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1.0
> ...

 

----------

## saintdev

Well I upgraded to my kernel to gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r2, and everything works just fine now...

Thanks to those of you that tried to help.

----------

